# Invensys pump upgrade - Gaggia Classic?



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I've seen a few mentions of the higher rated 65W invensys pump but can't find a thread discussing whether this gives a performance upgrade, without the dimmer mod (I'm not planning this just yet!).

My machine is a few years old and the pump will go at some point. I was contemplating pre-emoting this.

Will a more powerful pump help the pour? I have modded the OPV to 9.5 bar so I obviously won't get higher pressure at the puck with a new pump, but maybe more consistent water flow?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You won't get any real benefit from the Invensys pump unless you're dimmer modding it.

If the pump does ever fail then replace it with an Invensys but otherwise just leave it with an Ulka.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

MrShades said:


> You won't get any real benefit from the Invensys pump unless you're dimmer modding it.
> 
> If the pump does ever fail then replace it with an Invensys but otherwise just leave it with an Ulka.


Thanks for the advice.

As you can tell - I'm trying to find fun things to upgrade on the Classic


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Invensys and dimmer mod is well worth doing - but you need to fit a brew pressure gauge at the same time, and cutting that stainless case can be a bit tricky!


----------



## minerek (Jan 2, 2019)

Do you have a link to the Invensys pump and the exact parameters to know which to buy? Will all CP3A 65W match the latest gaggia classic v3? better invensys or ars? is it the same?

it is ok?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Lots of us have bought the Invensys pump from the shock waves shop on ebay for the Classic. Uually takes a few days to arrive but not out of the last dates given.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CP3A-Pump-65W-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Invensys-ARS-Eaton-D/163087987730?epid=2255326096&hash=item25f8cd3412:g:vZsAAOSwg3FUfEsh


----------



## minerek (Jan 2, 2019)

yes I know but I have the opportunity to buy this pump from a photo in my country for half this price. I just need to know if they are different... It is a pity that they do not give exact dimensions and parameters anywhere


----------

